# N. Wilson Blvd in Arlington, VA



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I am slightly familiar with the area, but I've never really ridden there. Looking at Google street view, N. Wilson Blvd and surrounding roads don't look terrible but I'm guessing there may be streets running parallel that are only one lane rather than two and might have less traffic? I see that the speed limit in some parts of Wilson Blvd is only 25mph. Is that the case for most of it?


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't know I'd call any adjacent street "parallel". This is Arlington County,after all, where rumor has it the streets are laid out on top of old Indian foot paths. Take a look at the street map for the Lyon Village area. I have ridden from the Courthouse Metro station down to Key Bridge (cause the *^%$#^%& elevators in Rosslyn are always broken) and have no problems with the traffic. 

Are you looking for a way to get to a specific location on Wilson? You may want to consider coming up off of the Custis trail. At some points it's only a few blocks away from Wilson, like at George Mason Drive. I've come up Kirkwood Rd from the Custis a few times...lots of room there.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I purches my bike from Conte's, on Wilson Blvd. There are trail markings in the area, but nothing solid. Wilson Blvd is no too bad, except where it intersect with Glebe Road; after that you won't find horrile traffic.

You can also access a few trails from there as well.


----------

